# Tug Vanguard Wheres She Gone ?



## fitz1925

Carmet Tugs Vanguard Has Left Kyleakin Harbour Isle Of Skye
Can Anyone Tell Me Where She Has Gone Please


----------



## StewartM

Her destination was reported to be New Holland, South Humberside for scrapping, however, as she arrived on Humberside it was said she was going into Albert Dock on the Northside, I've not had an update since 04/04/10.

Stewart.


----------



## BillH

I believe they took her into the dock system at hull because the towing vessel was too deep drafted to deliver straight to the breakers site. Last I heard they were waiting sufficient water to take her across the estuary to the breakers yard.


----------



## StewartM

'My Man' and his Parrot  on Humberside have just reported that she is still in Albert Dock.


----------



## fitz1925

*vanguard*

thanks guys anyone know who the breakers are and any pics available
cheers
peter


----------



## vincent simmonds

A sad end to a great tug long live the rathgarth " vANGUARD"


----------



## reef75

Hi.
I only found this forum due to looking for info on vanguard after seeing her moored up in albert dock. Seeing as i work on the dock often i'll get some photos next time im there if she is not already gone. Certainly an interesting looking tug.


----------



## StewartM

reef75 said:


> Certainly an interesting looking tug.


She was held in high regard by those who worked on her and knew her, but unfortunately after the grounding and sinking was declared a Total Loss.

Took a few years for her to be taken away.


----------



## reef75

As Promised a few shots. I took some other detail shots but only slung a long lens in my bag. 

























Cheers...

steve


----------



## vincent simmonds

added a photo in tugs of vanguard in better days


----------



## StewartM

I've read on another site that Vanguard was towed across to New Holland yesterday. Looks like the scrapping is imminent.

Stewart.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

StewartM said:


> She was held in high regard by those who worked on her and knew her, but unfortunately after the grounding and sinking was declared a Total Loss.
> 
> Took a few years for her to be taken away.


I recall some years ago when Vanguard was based on the Mersey, I was watching from New Brighton promenade as Vanguard came barrelling out of Langton Locks into the river, and heard on VHF, port control radio issue a terrible bollocking to her skipper for not informing them of his intentions.
regards, 
Pat(Sad)


----------

